# where to get these "thingys" from !



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

hi , on all our locker doors we have on the side of the doors fixed in a groove on all sides a small plastic "thingy", think its to keep the doors level. any idea where i can get more from as these are a bit brittle and a couple have broken.


thanks in advance 
john


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Photo would be good.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

What make is the whatsit? You could always look on the interweb via a doodaa once you know and maybe then you can get the whadyamacallsit Hope this has helped.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*maybe look here*

maybe have a look here Skiffy

TM


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

ok description because its parked with that side against a fence.

all around locker door is a groove in the plastic, in this on all sides sits one or two of these little plastic guides which i think keeps the locker door cental to the frame. they are fitted by putting in the groove and twisting to stay in place.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Are they holding the door frame in place or acting as a door stop or both even -the description reminds me of the twist fittings that hold plastic cat carriers together, but I could be completely incorrect, best to supply a photo or contact the manufacturer they may have a part number. If worse comes to the worst, take a perfect one out and try to make one.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

ok got van out and here are the pictures of these things any one now know what they are and where to buy some ?


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

See what you mean definitely a thingamabob, it looks to enable the door to just jam I expect the front bit of it crushes when the door is
closed so it maybe a "combined door stop and slam buffer".

That is what I would search for.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

it doesn't crush its quite rigid, think its purpose is to help keep the door central, but the plastic is rubbish and very brittle


----------

